# help save the swamp skink!



## richoman_3 (Aug 25, 2012)

please sign this petition to help save tootgarook swamp !
the swamp is home to many vulnerable and endangered wildlife, including the endangered and beautiful swamp skink ! it has one of the last strong populations of it !

please help out this amazing spot !


Save, Protect and Rezone Tootgarook Swamp on the Mornington Peninsula. | CommunityRun


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Aug 25, 2012)

Just signed it, hopefully the tootgarook swamp can be saved


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;Np7bFcRcRhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np7bFcRcRhk&amp;list=ULNp7bFcRcRhk[/video]

Dosn't hurt to sign and its definitly a worthwhile cause, 
So many animals and such a huge habitat can still be saved.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 25, 2012)

just signed too and so did my partner. hope it gets saved.


----------



## wasgij (Aug 26, 2012)

Signed and shared


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 26, 2012)

Click on this link and scroll down, feel free to join or just browse the info and pics

Southern Peninsula Indigenous Flora & Fauna Assoc. - SPIFFA Inc.


----------



## trader (Aug 26, 2012)

there are 40 more signatures since I signed it last evening!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 26, 2012)

This is from 2009

Chinamans Ck `skink link' a lifetime's project - Environment - News - Mornington Peninsula Leader
VETERAN southern peninsula environmentalist Norm McKinlay has made it his life’s mission to save a rare swamp skink - a small lizard once thought extinct.
“It’s just a beautiful lizard and it’s under so much threat from development,” he said.
Mr McKinlay and fellow volunteers from the Friends of Chinamans Creek group have worked tirelessly on a “skink link” to join remnant vegetation along Drum Drum Alloc Creek with the Tootgarook Swamp and Chinamans Creek in Rosebud West.
“It links in with all the other work we have done at Chinamans Creek over the years,” Mr McKinlay said.
Their hard work paid off when they recently received a $25,000 grant from the Federal Government as part of the Caring for our Country program.
Mr McKinlay said the money would be used for monitoring, surveying, weed eradication, bank stabilisation and tree planting.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 26, 2012)

Currently 1400 signatures.


----------



## saratoga (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting this Nick and bringing it to my attention. I haven't been down there since the drought was in full swing but would love to get back down there and see it with all the rain we have had lately. The photos of it with plenty of water are pretty amazing and it represents a very large tract of freshwater wetland habitat on the peninsula, something which is pretty rare nowadays.

Signed the petition and did some more background reading. Hope others get behind this too.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 26, 2012)

Signed cobber, good luck. 

We just elected a right wing government in the NT yesterday so the battles will come thick and fast for us. The poulation has forgotten the corrupt, ruthless, wallet stuffing mongrels we threw out 11 years ago. Environmental consideration will be zero if there is a cheesy dollar to be had.


----------



## thomasssss (Aug 26, 2012)

signed , looks to be getting noticed by a few people , with over 1400 signatures


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 26, 2012)

Just made it 1437 563 to go people


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

Signed !!!!


----------



## Channaz (Aug 26, 2012)

Signed.


----------



## scratchy (Aug 26, 2012)

Good work. Let's save this place.


----------



## cheekabee (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep signed by me and family= 4 signatures


----------



## redline (Aug 26, 2012)

Signed.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 26, 2012)

good work everyone  !!
keep it up and share it around  !!!


----------



## Vincey (Aug 26, 2012)

Signed & shared on fbook


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 26, 2012)

Signed, hope the conservation effort wins through!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;trfpqbCsMi0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trfpqbCsMi0&amp;feature=share&amp;list=ULtrfpqbCsM i0[/video]

Another excellent video


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 27, 2012)

thats a great video that shows the wildlife at risk !!


----------



## Justdragons (Aug 27, 2012)

signed and shared on fb


----------



## Jande (Aug 28, 2012)

Autographed and FB'd.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 28, 2012)

signed,wish they would ease off development down here


----------



## browny (Aug 29, 2012)

+2 signed and also shared


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 5, 2012)

bump keep it up guys


----------



## Swampdonkey (Sep 5, 2012)

Done with pleasure


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Sep 5, 2012)

come on 503 more


----------



## IsaHerpLvrs (Sep 5, 2012)

signed and shared


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 18, 2012)

bumping this up guys  !


----------



## Fang101 (Sep 21, 2012)

Signed with pleasure, hopefully it gets the 2000 signatures (nearly 350 more now ) soon, and it continues on providing shelter for native wildlife rather than having more development, which would diminish the skinks, Lissolepis coventryi population and other wildlife.


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 21, 2012)

Signed and shared!!!! hope this helps !!!


----------



## Jarrod_H (Sep 21, 2012)

Done & shared


----------



## Raymonde (Sep 21, 2012)

signed and shared


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 21, 2012)

Another 2.


----------



## damian83 (Sep 21, 2012)

Signed!!!


----------

